# Why abandon a perfectly good flange?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A security guard at a plant I do work at sent me this. It just so happens that I did a job in his neighborhood years ago and knew that the doohickey in question would be a plugged off flange. It's brass and soldered into a 3" tee.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Why is the flange on the wall? Or am I missing something.? Seems like the plug in the flange is just a wing nut expandable type ( my apologies for not knowing the proper term ).


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Must be one of those building from Batman the tv show. The ones where batman and robin are scaling the sides.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Might there have been a floor mount, back outlet wc connected to it at one time?


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Floor mount rear discharge makes sense to me. See them all over around here. Still easy to find suitable replacements as well.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Turd Chaser said:


> Floor mount rear discharge makes sense to me. See them all over around here. Still easy to find suitable replacements as well.


Even 1.3 gpf?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Might there have been a floor mount, back outlet wc connected to it at one time?


Ding, ding, ding! When I did a service call in this neighborhood years ago, it was the first time I saw that style of toilet.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

They must have repiped it, to install a floor discharge type, and then just used a dollar plug to plug the old flange, painted it, and called it good.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the education.  I won't say it must be a regional thing but I have never seen, nor heard of that style toilet. Learn something new every day!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

mccmech said:


> Thank you for the education.  I won't say it must be a regional thing but I have never seen, nor heard of that style toilet. Learn something new every day!


A/S still makes them. I have installed them when roughing in a powder room in a basement and didn't want to bust the slab, drill a hole in the ejector lid, and use a SV gasket, done.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tater6061 (Feb 25, 2013)

The Sheraton Hotel beside Jerry World in Arlington has 19 floors of rear eject powerflush toilets!!! Pain in the drain setting the flanges without a cut sheet...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

